
Ask HN: What problems do you have when copy/pasting between devices? - charly1811
Hi HN 
I want to know what you guys use when you want to copy&#x2F;paste text and or files between devices. What app are you using? Is it working for you? If not why?<p>Tell me everything!
======
gus_massa
Someone posted his project a few weeks ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23418669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23418669)
It looks interesting (but I would not use it for passwords).

~~~
charly1811
I saw your comments and was wondering why you wouldn't trust the service? It
seems that the data is encrypted when sent between devices. What is preventing
you from using this for passwords ?

~~~
gus_massa
My guess is that it is safe and the owner is not eavesdropping the
conversation. But it is impossible to be 100% sure. (Just call me paranoid if
you wish.)

I tried a few times with not secret data and it works.

~~~
charly1811
Fair point. Thank you for your answers!

------
verdverm
Typically scp

Google notes or docs when it's for something in the browser, simple enough,
pretty much always open

